# Miter slot guides



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

I like to conserve my tool purchase money whenever possible, to allow me to waste, uh, invest it elsewhere.

I’ve been wanting some miter guide stock to replace my wood guides on a few tools, but didn’t care for the prices, especially when you figure in shipping and tax.

I was wandering what passes for our closest big city when I came upon a metal salvage place. I stopped to see what they had to offer and found they had a fair supply of fresh aluminum stock for sale. For seven dollars, I purchased a 3/8" x 1-1/2"x60" piece of aluminum. 

I took the piece home, set my saw up, using a fine tooth carbide circular saw blade and a feather board. I did a couple test cuts on wood, tried the pieces for fit in the slots of my band saw and cabinet saw, then, ran the aluminum stock. I ended up with three five foot miter guides for seven dollars.

Once the pieces were cut, it took only a couple minutes to smooth the sharp edges with 220 sandpaper.


----------

